# iOS - is it just me?



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

I comment often using iPad & DuckDuckGo browser and it's really a PITA.
I _think_ it's all iOS related rather than TAM web issues but I welcome feedback or tips.

examples:
'Autocorrect issues' is kind of assumed for everyone on every device.
Backspace over a sentence end (period) and then resume typing always assume a letter should be in caps somewhere in there
Somehow if you erase part of a word then try to finish that word, the spell check gets all confused and might spell any ding dong thing.

Anyway I'll stop there. Anyone else having this type of issue or just me?
Maybe I have iOS settings wrong or something.

I assume it's the same on iPhone but I never checked.
</rant>


----------



## Angie?or… (Nov 15, 2021)

I have the same issues on iPad. I just assumed it’s a glitch with TAM because it only happens here, but maybe it is IOS.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Angie?or… said:


> I have the same issues on iPad. I just assumed it’s a glitch with TAM because it only happens here, but maybe it is IOS.


TAM does some pretty cool things with that comment box. It may be iOS and TAM not really playing well together.

Also I haven't checked other browsers. So I guess...how annoying is it really if I haven't done that.
Anyway, thanks Angie for confirming it's not just me.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I have seen some reports of the iOS keyboard having a mind of its own once in awhile on our sites, but its not widespread and seems to be pretty random...and typically it also involves Safari. I would need to find a coworker with an iPhone to test for me, as I'm green bubble life. 

-Mike


----------

